# Fels Naptha for Carpet



## Pennsyltucky

We had some terrible carpet stains left by the previous tenants that we could never get out. I tried some fels naptha soap with a scrub brush and it came right out. I used the shop vac to suck up the dirty water, rinsed out the soap, and vacuumed again. Works like a charm and super cheap. 

BTW, I don't think you can get any fels naptha with napthalene anymore. If it does have napthalene, don't use the vacuum.


----------



## Pennsyltucky

I thought I might be preaching to the choir with this 'tip'. But heck, I was so excited I had to share with someone.


----------



## Strange Bear

Thanks for the tip, I will be trying it.


----------



## manygoatsnmore

I wonder if it will work on my car uphostery and carpeting...might have to give it a try. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## jmtinmi

Pennsyltucky said:


> BTW, I don't think you can get any fels naptha with napthalene anymore. If it does have napthalene, don't use the vacuum.


I guess I am clueless...what is naphalene, and why can't you use the vacuum if it has it?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## lickcreek2

I, too, would like to know why you can't use the vacuum.

I would like to try this on some spots on our livingroom carpet.
I will have to go online, though, to find Fels Naptha, as our one and only local grocer who use to carry it no longer does. :flame:


----------

